# Ohio River near Cincinnati



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

I live up near the Dayton area and have been wanting to get down to the Big Ohio but I have no idea where to even start. I am just looking for some information to get me pointed in the right direction. I am off work Tuesday and and really thinking about getting down there. Any information would be great. Would like to fish for hybrids or stripers.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Assuming you are bank fishing? You should probably target the dams (whichever one is closest to you). It is still a little early and the water is a little colder than normal for this time of the year. What about any of the dams on the great miami? If you make the drive to the big o dont expect instant success. You need to know where to fish and when to fish there, a couple of hundred yards can make all the difference below one of the dams. Right now the river is pretty high and muddy and the fishing will be tough, especially for a newbie. Good luck, there is no substitute for experience so have at it.


----------

